# GIMP or Photoscape?



## dessiato (Mar 5, 2011)

Which would you recommend as a free program? (To use on a netbook)


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2011)

Photoscape is great for quick tweak. Gimp has a very poor menu structure but does have more  functionality. Gimp v3. 0 apparently is going to fix this.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 6, 2011)

According to one review PhotoScape is quite resource heavy. I might just try them both and see how I get on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2011)

Microsoft Office Photo Editor - for simplicity.  Paint for annotating.

I'm tempted to try the others now ...


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Gimp and UFRaw, which I use on my netbook - but I removed Windows and installed Ubuntu Linux.  I use this Netbook as my primary PC, and for post process editing.  I find Gimp perfectly good enough for my needs.  My girlfriend is more creative than myself, and is picking up lots of Gimp techniques from YouTube tutorials.  Works great on Linux, but the restrictive Netbook resolution can cause problems with some faceplates, although with a bit of practice, they can still be used.  Just took a screenshot:


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 11, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Photoscape is great for quick tweak. Gimp has a very poor menu structure but does have more  functionality. Gimp v3. 0 apparently is going to fix this.


 
seconded

there are a few free ones on portable apps (if you want to run then from a usb stick rather than install)
http://portableapps.com/apps/graphics_pictures

 Image Editors

 AniFX Portable (Freeware) - full-featured cursor editor
 Fotografix Portable (Freeware) - lightweight image editor
 GIMP Portable - Photo and Image Editor
 IcoFX Portable (Freeware) - full-featured icon editor
 PhotoFiltre Portable (Freeware) - image editing and effects


----------



## chilango (Mar 21, 2011)

I use both. Gimp for when I wanna do (for the want of a better word) "photoshopping". Photoscape I like for a quick grungy/vintage/hip filter.

But to be honest I end up using Corel Photopaint for most basic stuff like tweaking contrast, cropping etc. No reason other than habit. Hell, depending upon what I'm doing to the image and where it's going I even use the inbuilt editor in Word or the default MS one. No point firing up Gimp just for a bit of contrast enhancement.

I've yet to find anything that bucket fills  effectively or does layers well  though, so if anyone has a suggestion...


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2011)

Other freebie possibilities: StylePix
http://www.wirefresh.com/stylepix-free-image-editor-for-windows-smallnsweet/
Paint.NEt
http://www.wirefresh.com/paint-net-free-powerful-image-editor-for-windows/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh yes, I have just been playing with that Stylepix program. Its batch processing works well, much better then the one in Elements 3. I had to reinstall it a couple of times though because the Tools menu disappeared and I couldn't see how to restore it, that's probably down to my incompetence though. It is a very light program and installs in seconds. The online help menu is useful if you can decipher the language and some of the links are dead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks to this thread I'm starting to play with some of these fancy programs, but in the main I can do everything I want with Microsoft Office Photo Manager and Paint.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 24, 2011)

I am even more pleased with Hornil Stylepix now that have discovered what was happening to the Tools Menu. I must have been clicking to close it and have now found that there is a Left Bar toggle on/off button on the main toolbar which lets you open it again. It really is a delight of a program.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm trying out the stylepix, but am not too happy with it yet. I have only tried one quick session so need to put more time in before making a decision.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just un-installed stylepix because I just found it too difficult to learn for my level of need. Or I'm too lazy to put in the effort to learn it!


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 26, 2011)

dessiato said:


> I've just un-installed stylepix because I just found it too difficult to learn for my level of need. Or I'm too lazy to put in the effort to learn it!



I could not get either paint.net or stylepix to install in Linux  Photoscape, Gimp and even OTT Photoshop installed


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 9, 2011)

Anyone that's using the latest version of GIMP, does it correct barrel distortion?

Ta


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2011)

GIMP desperately needs a better GUI.  Other than that I like it.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2020)

Corax said:


> GIMP desperately needs a better GUI.  Other than that I like it.


Your needs may finally be accommodated!














						Glimpse image editor aims to make open-source GNU Image Manipulation Program more accessible
					

Glimpse is a fork from the free and open-source GNU Image Manipulation Program, more commonly referred to as GIMP (although Glimpse's creator is hoping to change that.




					www.dpreview.com
				








__





						Downloads | Glimpse
					






					glimpse-editor.org
				




I'll give it a go later. Hell, I've got loads of time on my hands!


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2020)

That was a waste of time. It doesn't seem to install but it does, but then bombs out when you ask it to open an image. Looked fucking shit too.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

Maybe this might be of interest to anyone wanting to try GIMP









						PhotoGIMP Makes GIMP More Familiar to Photoshop Users
					

If you're a Photoshop user who's considering switching to the free and open-source image-editing program GIMP, PhotoGIMP is a patch designed to smooth out




					petapixel.com


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

Or you could save yourself the faff and use this instead 









						Free 'Photoshop' editing in a browser: Photopea and others
					

Now this is very bloody good indeed.  Photopea | Online Image Editor




					www.urban75.net


----------

